# Forelle Matjes-Art



## Steff-Peff (25. Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte mal Matjes aus Forellen herstellen. Ein Rezept gibt es beim Bezirk Unterfranken:

http://www.bezirk-unterfranken.de/s...ART.pdf?fCMS=ea9e5a5e10131598083db6795ef7d041.

Reifer ist übers Netz beziehbar und Zuchtforellen sollten fett genug sein.  

Frage: Hat schon mal jemand Forellen so veredelt und ist es empfehlenswert ?

Danke im Voraus !

Gruß
Steff-Peff


----------



## MarioDD (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Forelle Matjes-Art*

ich hab ein paar Kunden im Schwäbischen und Bayrischen Raum, welche eigene Weiher mit Forellen haben und diese auch zu Matjes verarbeiten und verkaufen.
Ob das nun schmeckt-weiß ich nicht. Ich habe meine Matjes bisher nur aus Heringen gemacht. In einem anderen Forum läuft gerade ein Versuch mit Makrelen.
Die Geschmäcker sind verschieden. Und was dem einem ganz lecker schmeckt ist für den anderen zum :v

Folgender Vorschlag: ich schick dir den Reifer völlig kostenlos (für ca. 1kg Fisch) und du schreibst hier wie es geworden ist.


----------

